# Driver for Realtek RTL8187 Wireless Adapter



## Wakenaam (Jun 27, 2004)

Friends: I just upgraded my Gateway MT6705 laptop from Windows Vista to Windows 7 because of no sound. Now I have sound but cannot connect wirelessly to my router. I cannot find the Windows 7 driver for Realtek RTL8187 wireless network adapter. I tried the Vista driver but it will not accept it. Any solution to this? Thank you.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The Realtek site lists 3 versions of the RTL8187:

RTL8187B

RTL8187L

RTL8187SE

See if you can find your driver here. All 3 models support Windows XP/Vista/7.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Wakenaam (Jun 27, 2004)

flavallee: Thanks a lot for your response. I downloaded the 8187L version and it worked like a charm. Thanks again. Cheers!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Wakenaam said:


> flavallee: Thanks a lot for your response. I downloaded the 8187L version and it worked like a charm. Thanks again. Cheers!


Great!   :up:

-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

